# Removing This Wall



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

What's up everyone - I have a wall I want to remove and either put in a new entrance, window, shelving, etc, not exactly sure what the finished product is going to be but that's not the point here

I have never seen and/or removed a wall like this and I'm wondering what I'm getting into here.

Anyone ever seen something like this? I can't tell if these are 'whole' rocks or some sort of rock veneer but whatever it is is definitely set in mortar.

The home was built in the 80's if that helps any - don't know if this is something a lot of homes from that time period had or what - also not sure if this is the proper place to post but thought it was a good start

thanks for the help

James
www.renovatorswv.com


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is dog-butt ugly so something needs to be done with it. It looks like a homeowner attempt to do adhered veneer using natural thin stones instead of sawn.

I think I would knock a little rock off and beat a hole into the wall to see exactly what the wall makeup is. My guess is 30 minutes with a sledge would remove it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like a piss poor Quartzite job with a few Stucco Stones thrown in.:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tscarborough said:


> It is dog-butt ugly so something needs to be done with it. It looks like a homeowner attempt to do adhered veneer using natural thin stones instead of sawn.
> 
> I think I would knock a little rock off and beat a hole into the wall to see exactly what the wall makeup is. My guess is 30 minutes with a sledge would remove it.


Yuuuuup!


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

I hear ya, I hate it - I'm just wondering if I'm going to have 5,000lbs of stone to take out of there - the exterior is brick so I'm guessing behind the 'stone' and mortar is framing/sheathing

thanks guys


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

RenovatorsWV said:


> I hear ya, I hate it - I'm just wondering if I'm going to have 5,000lbs of stone to take out of there - the exterior is brick so I'm guessing behind the 'stone' and mortar is framing/sheathing
> 
> thanks guys


It looks like veneer too me.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

They might be good garden step stones. For an extra $50 tell you will throw them in the garden. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Go in the attic see if the roof is braced to the wall and if there is a top plate, if there is its a veneer. Defiantly looks like a veneer, but could be bearing regardless. See if it is bearing, if you think it might be, size a beam, or get an engineer to, and put up some temporary walls on either side of the wall, perpendicular to the ceiling joists, and brace the roof if its cut in. Have that beam ready to go and have a plan before you play Renovation Realities on the wall. 

If you don't know what you are doing, get a good carpenter. Nothing to play games with.


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

jawtrs said:


> Go in the attic see if the roof is braced to the wall and if there is a top plate, if there is its a veneer. Defiantly looks like a veneer, but could be bearing regardless. See if it is bearing, if you think it might be, size a beam, or get an engineer to, and put up some temporary walls on either side of the wall, perpendicular to the ceiling joists, and brace the roof if its cut in. Have that beam ready to go and have a plan before you play Renovation Realities on the wall.
> 
> If you don't know what you are doing, get a good carpenter. Nothing to play games with.


Must have left out that this is in a basement, my bad

We've done many renovations just never seen anything like this before - funny thing is I saw an episode of Renovation Realities the other night w/ a guy using a Sawz All next to a 220 line and didn't want to flip the breaker because it would take all his light...perfect!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Live in Texas, no basements around here. Chip a hole in the mortar, see what's behind it. If its a veneer, use a hammer drill, turn the drill off and just use the hammer. It will take it right off, keep the bit in the mortar joints, and start at the top.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like Poconos (very) random flagstone veneer - Just knock on it with your fist...Is it hollow sounding or solid?, as in backed in masonry as opposed to framing. 

Dog butt ugly??? :laughing:

I always thought my dogs butt was kinda cute


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> Live in Texas, no basements around here. Chip a hole in the mortar, see what's behind it. If its a veneer, use a hammer drill, turn the drill off and just use the hammer. It will take it right off, keep the bit in the mortar joints, and start at the top.


Oh theres basements in texas. I seen one on tv which connected to another one in mexico. :shifty:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Superseal, what is all that white stuff? Gypsum?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its just rocks, beat them with a hammer.


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

It's as solid as hitting a concrete wall - looking in the fire place doesn't do me any good either because the whole thing is lined in brick


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Hey Superseal, what is all that white stuff? Gypsum?


Sorta looks like someone went nuts with a blower & a few bags of insulation...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ahh basement - first thing I was gonna say by the low ceiling and large hearth. You mentioned windows or an entrance which threw me off. 

More than likely this is a foundation wall of solid masonry - you'll need more than a sawzall :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You should be able to see the stone thickness where the stone meets the firebrick.


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

superseal said:


> Ahh basement - first thing I was gonna say by the low ceiling and large hearth. You mentioned windows or an entrance which threw me off.
> 
> More than likely this is a foundation wall of solid masonry - you'll need more than a sawzall :laughing:


Windows, entrance, etc was just an idea for what to do w/ this wall once removed - not sure what I'm going to do with it

Truth be told I'm considering just framing up a wall directly in front of it and putting in some niches for shelving and doing a dry stack look - might lost 6" or so but I don't have to fool w/ this Godforsaken thing


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

JBM said:


> You should be able to see the stone thickness where the stone meets the firebrick.


I got in the chimney and I'm able to see the back of the stone/mortar around the firebrick

I'm wondering if whoever built this place used a bunch of flat stone to build the thing, that's what it seems like but I'm not a stone guy...guess that's the point of the whole post

thanks again


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its a 2-6 inch veneer stone, ill guess its 3 lol.


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

JBM said:


> Its a 2-6 inch veneer stone, ill guess its 3 lol.


Do ya think it's framing/sheathing behind it? The exterior of that part of the home is block foundation and T1-11 around the chimney


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It could be. I could tell by hammering it with my fist, but you might have to do more research.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Oh theres basements in texas. I seen one on tv which connected to another one in mexico. :shifty:


 I'm sure there are basements in Texas, just not around here. To much granite. Some houses with walk out basements on the lake, that's about it.

As for tunnels for our freinds south of the border.... IDK


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

That's a 2/3" max veneer - no way 6", doubt anyway.

More than likely stuck right to the block foundation.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

superseal said:


> That's a 2/3" max veneer - no way 6", doubt anyway.
> 
> More than likely stuck right to the block foundation.


Ya I know, but you have to give him that range or there could be a post like, " stupid Masons gaaaah!"


----------



## hairballxavier (Dec 13, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It looks like veneer too me.


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

Actually just today spoke to the guy who built the house back in the 80s and was able to ask him how they did the wall

He said it is definitely a veneer attached to framing w/ backerboard and wall ties

Congrats to those of you who said veneer - thank ya


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like veneer attached to framing.....I sense as well that wall ties were used.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It looks like veneer too me.


Thats funny...I think it looks crappy and amateurish.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> Thats funny...I think it looks crappy and amateurish.


We see a lot of that down here. I agree it looks like crap. For us it's typically veneer over metal lath. Here's some pics of a mantle before and after that had similar stone.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I have a project that starts in January that is similar. A good size fireplace with absolutely horrible stonework...complete teardown and rebuild. I`ll save the before pics for the new thread.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Black grout....im not loving it.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

JBM said:


> Black grout....im not loving it.


The stuff is a mess to work with. It gets everywhere. 

Or were you referring to the color versus the slate?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> The stuff is a mess to work with. It gets everywhere.
> 
> Or were you referring to the color versus the slate?


Yeah my interior decorator in me sees a pink grout for that lol.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Guess is it's Veneer as well rather than being load bearing. This is internet advice and said facts bear no liability. 
Tool#55007


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

JBM said:


> Yeah my interior decorator in me sees a pink grout for that lol.


It's cool. My manhood wouldn't let me do pink. :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> Yeah my interior decorator in me sees a pink grout for that lol.


That would make you an "inferior" decorator...wouldn't it :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> Black grout....im not loving it.


Then you'll really like this...


----------



## wood_rots (Dec 6, 2011)

White cement, white sand smooth coat.
Attach a LCD screen w/epoxy & enjoy SeaHawks kick ass.

As a follow up from experience.
Damn cute brunette girl friend w/wealthy parents, tv on hearth.
Dumb mason fix:
Projection screen over opening w/smooth white cement mix. (Reagan era, ole man)
Bingo.....
Two cute kids later.
Good Luck, and Merry Christmas.


----------

